# Destin Fishing Pal



## redfish99999 (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm beginning to look for an occasional fishing partner for the Destin area....

19' T Top w/ Yamaha....350 hours

During weekdays mostly.... I put in at Joe's.........

Short, earlytrips within 10 -20 miles

Booze on the returning trip OK

Gulf and Bay.......however, I ain't worth a flip in the bay.........

Send a PM is interested.....


----------



## redfish99999 (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks to the eight people that responded.... I will contact you and we can compare notes.....

Fishing right now is so iffy that I'm hesitant to take a newacquaintance fishing..... 'Should pick up soon....


----------

